# Here chic chic chic...



## Dennis1209 (Sep 8, 2014)

Howdy all...

Pleasure to be here and discuss all things chicken. Right now I don't have the time to research previous threads related to my question as time is not on my side. 

Long story short! I'm on my second set of egg laying chickens. The first set were Production Red's and gave up the ghost after about 5-6 years. For the last 6 months I've actually had to go to the grocery store and purchase eggs, bummer!

So, six months ago I went to the local feed store and got eight Rhode Island Red hens. Now we're getting from 4-7 small eggs daily, yepee! My intention is to never go without a source of quality eggs again, so here's my question without further ado.

I just got a phone call from a neighbor who knows this guy, etc. etc. He has a young RIR rooster I can have free for the taking. I just need to pick it up in the next day or two. 

Will the introduction of the RIR rooster to the established eight hen flock cause any resentment, conflict or problems? 

I'll research and figure out how to incubate eggs when the time comes in a couple of years. I've heard horror stories about introducing a strange chicken to an established flock. 

Appreciate it!!!

Dennis


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it can. And I think you suspect its a possibility. If you get the boy put in in a decent sized cage where the girls can see him and become accustomed to his presence. That is the safest way to do it and not end up with a terrified rooster or hens needing wounds to be treated. You might get lucky and it won't take any time for them to adjust.

But before you do that, he needs to be quarantined for a month unless you know this guy really well and are familiar with his flock. There are a couple of chronic respiratory diseases out there that do not make themselves known until the bird is under a stress situation. Being moved from one home to another is a big stress situation. 

And welcome to the forum. Its a good place to hang out. Not so over crowded with other stuff that things get lost.


----------

